# Is free e-file extension possible today?



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

I've been going around in circles trying to find a free option to e-file for 4868 from a non-US address in 2019. I've followed many links, started several sign ups but so far no go. I am told it is possible but I'm not sure if I believe it any more. Last year turbo free tax seemed to do it but no longer. 

I found a $50 option but I'm not sure if it is worth it since I have yet to file 2017. I'm a low income self employed dual citizen in Canada. I did the streamlined program for 2014-2016 early last year and later received a request for proof of change of name by mail, which I mailed back. By the time I realized that I was not going to hear anything back or have any further info about my returns, I had missed last year's extension. Having just gotten my Canada Taxes done, I am scrambling to find an extension option by tonight.

Normally, I shouldn't owe anything but I'm not sure if that is true as I am late on 2017 and may be on 2018. 

I'd appreciate any help,
thanks,
SM


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

I just spent awhile setting up my free tax slayer account as they claimed to offer free extension filing for expats but just as I was about finished, I am told that I am not eligible because I am over 50. This is craziness.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't owe anything, the "late filing" penalty is $0 (i.e. whatever % of the $0 tax due). It's a toss up whether you should file an extension for 2018 - but the easiest way to do that could me to just download the form https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f4868.pdf , fill it in, and mail it ASAP. 

I'm not sure if the Free File Fillable forms option allows you to file a form 4868 - and unfortunately, several of the Free File commercial operations may have problems with a form 4868 from outside the US. (Every year the Free File options for non US residents seems to shrink.)

The key thing is that, if you owe nothing, the penalty amounts to nothing.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Bev. I was hoping that was true. 

I thought I read that there is something I wouldn't be eligible for if I filed late and perhaps it was the FEIE but it's all a blur now. I almost enjoy doing my Canadian taxes but US maze does my head in


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

I had a coffee and then continued to try out some more free-filers because I am stubborn. I am happy to say that TaxAct worked.


----------

